# Ouch!



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Think this Ouback Sydney fifth wheel can be repaired? Thankfully that was at an RV dealer and no one was in those campers.

tornado damage


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

It's fine, it's an outback!


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

I always wondered since most people don't have basements down south, do they all have storm shelters?
Or where else do you take shelter when the sirens start to go off?
WOW I just can't get over the amount of destruction!!!


----------

